# OMG......we're out of peanut butter !



## IKE (Dec 21, 2018)

Feeling a tad hungry plus needing to eat a little something to protect my delicate little tummy before downing my morning prescription pills and supplements, one slice of hot toast with a smear of peanut butter sounded like it would hit the spot so I waddled in the kitchen, opened the cupboard, twisted the cap off the jar and I was shocked to find that even after scrapping for a few minutes I barely had enough to cover the tip of the knife. .....I'll give you one guess as to what's at the top of the grocery list now.

A jar lasts us for quite awhile and through the years I've probably tried most of the brands and I've found that Skippy and Peter Pan are a little too sweet tasting for me but Jif Extra Crunchy suits my taste buds just fine.......got a favorite brand of peanut butter ?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2018)

One word

*spatula*


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2018)

IKE said:


> .....got a favorite brand of peanut butter ?




Adams crunchy old fashioned

by the spoon


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't eat a lot of PB and never with jelly. I get brands with just two ingredients; peanuts and salt. Have to stir it.

IKE, ever tried almond butter? It's delicious but pricey. Again just 2 ingredients; almonds and salt.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I don't eat a lot of PB and never with jelly. I get brands with just two ingredients; peanuts and salt. Have to stir it.
> 
> IKE, ever tried almond butter? It's delicious but pricey. Again just 2 ingredients; almonds and salt.


Ditto. Exactly. In fact I love all natural butters made with just nuts.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

Barrrffff....sorry I know Americans generally love PB.... but it's definitely not as popular here, and personally I think it's disgusting !!....sorry!!


----------



## gennie (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm another Jif fan.  Alternate between crunchy and smooth but always have some form on hand.


----------



## IKE (Dec 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Barrrffff....sorry I know Americans generally love PB.... but it's definitely not as popular here, and personally I think it's disgusting !!....sorry!!



Well shucks Holly just when I was thinkin' that we were homies you go and tell me that not only do you not like peanut butter but you find it disgusting.......


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

awwww.....well we're besties as long as you keep that vile concoction away from me!! :stop:

Actually we have a jar in the fridge...it kills the mice in the shed....


----------



## jujube (Dec 21, 2018)

A sliced crisp apple with some peanut butter to dip into is my morning go-to for a burst of energy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2018)

I like Smucker's Natural Creamy.  

I always pour off the oil when I open a new jar to save a few calories and then stir it up.






So IKE did you ever find out who put the empty peanut butter jar back in the cupboard.

Ya better have mama pick up two jars of Jif one to use and one to hide until the next time you find an empty jar in the cupboard.


----------



## IKE (Dec 21, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> So IKE did you ever find out who put the empty peanut butter jar back in the cupboard.
> 
> Ya better have mama pick up two jars of Jif one to use and one to hide until the next time you find an empty jar in the cupboard.



AB, I guess I'll have to own up and say that I was the one to put the pert near empty jar back in the cupboard and forgot to write it down on the grocery list because mama don't care much for it......I really like your idea about getting two jars.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 21, 2018)

We are JIF fans, too.   

Holly, you shouldn't refrigerate PB; that makes it too hard to spread.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 21, 2018)

It's my midnight snack on toasted crackers.

Any kind is fine.  Whatever is on sale.  I have gotten away from crunchy to smooth now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2018)

This is my new favorite.  Creamy, not chunky.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

My father always are Skippy. The glass jars had measurement marks. They were great for catching lightening bugs after my father punched air holes in the metal lid. I'd put them on my dresser at night and by morning, the whole thing was gone.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2018)

I love Skippy, the smooth kind. I fill the trough in the celery with the peanut butter and add a sprinkling of salt on top. I figure the celery will counter act the bad stuff.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 21, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> This is my new favorite.  Creamy, not chunky.
> 
> View attachment 60602



Hmmm, I'll have to look for that, Marie.   My husband likes to stir honey and PB together and put it on a banana sandwich.


----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2018)

This is my favourite in a sandwich or slathered on a stick of celery


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 21, 2018)

I LOVE Jiff either crunchy or smooth. I take a very big spoon and fill it full and that is my meal sometimes. People will ask me what did I have for my meal and I tell them a peanut butter sandwich without the bread. They give me a funny look and then I explain to them what I mean. It works! They know I'm a nut anyway so I don't care.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to look for that, Marie.   My husband likes to stir honey and PB together and put it on a banana sandwich.



It is great. Fell in love with first taste.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2018)

*My favorite PB memory is my cousin and I as kids, sitting on his mom's back porch with a jar of PB between us, and two spoons.  well, it was great until my aunt caught us.  LOL*


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 21, 2018)

Not my thing, haven't had any in the pantry since the grandkids were young'uns!


----------



## Trade (Dec 21, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like Smucker's Natural Creamy.



Smuckers is great. We always get the Smucker's crunchy.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 21, 2018)

I just saw this, hope no members have this in their pantry or fridge.

https://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm628989.htm


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> My father always are Skippy. The glass jars had measurement marks. They were great for catching lightening bugs after my father punched air holes in the metal lid. I'd put them on my dresser at night and by morning, the whole thing was gone.


Ok I’m a bit slow. Your dad put holes in the lid of a skippy jar . You’d catch bugs and put them in the jar and by morning the whole thing was gone? The jar & bugs were both gone?:shrug:


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)

After we were done catching an playing with them we always had to release them before going to bed.

In RR's case I'm assuming that.......holes were poked in the lid so they could get air and both the jar and lightening bugs (fireflies) inside it would be gone in the morning because after she fell asleep her dad or mom would slip into her room, take the jar outside, open the lid and release them.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> After we were done catching an playing with them we always had to release them before going to bed.
> 
> In RR's case I'm assuming that.......holes were poked in the lid so they could get air and both the jar and lightening bugs (fireflies) inside it would be gone in the morning because after she fell asleep her dad or mom would slip into her room, take the jar outside, open the lid and release them.



That's exactly right, IKE!  Keesha, please note :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> After we were done catching an playing with them we always had to release them before going to bed.
> 
> In RR's case I'm assuming that.......holes were poked in the lid so they could get air and both the jar and lightening bugs (fireflies) inside it would be gone in the morning because after she fell asleep her dad or mom would slip into her room, take the jar outside, open the lid and release them.





RadishRose said:


> That's exactly right, IKE!  Keesha, please note :love_heart:


Awwwww thats so darn cute


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 22, 2018)

I like creamy Jiff.This morning for breakfast,spread some on my toasted English muffin
I like putting it on sliced apples tonce in awhile for lunch will have PB&J-{usually grape} sandwich Sue


----------



## Tommy (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes, we use peanut butter for sandwiches, cooking, on fruits & veggies, and for dog treats.

PB is a good "emergency food" as it requires no preparation and is a handy source of calories, protein, and good fats.  We usually keep a few spare jars around, just in case.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 27, 2018)

Love Peanut Butter.  A saltine cracker and a spoonful of peanut butter.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 4, 2019)

.

I love peanut butter.  It has protein, fat and sugar.  I will eat a spoonful right out of the jar before I take my daily vitamin [which works better if taken with some fat.]

I usually buy Kroger's brand which is cheaper than the name brands and tastes better to me.   I keep my peanut butter in the refrigerator because I like it cold.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 4, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Barrrffff....sorry I know Americans generally love PB.... but it's definitely not as popular here, and personally I think it's disgusting !!....sorry!!





Peanuts and Peanut Butter are mainly a New World thing.

Here's an interesting historic overview.

http://www.nationalpeanutboard.org/peanut-info/history-peanuts-peanut-butter.htm


Here's a song from the American Civil War [Goober peas is another name for peanuts.]

_*Sitting by the roadside on a summer's day
Chatting with my mess-mates, passing time away
Lying in the shadows underneath the trees
Goodness, how delicious, eating goober peas.

Peas, peas, peas, peas
Eating goober peas
Goodness, how delicious,
Eating goober peas.

When a horse-man passes, the soldiers have a rule
To cry out their loudest, "Mister, here's your mule!"
But another custom, enchanting-er than these
Is wearing out your grinders, eating goober peas.

Peas, peas, peas, peas
Eating goober peas
Goodness, how delicious,
Eating goober peas.

Just before the battle, the General hears a row
He says "The Yanks are coming, I hear their rifles now."
He looks down the roadway, and what d'ya think he sees?
The Georgia Militia cracking goober peas.

Peas, peas, peas, peas
Eating goober peas
Goodness, how delicious,
Eating goober peas.

I think my song has lasted just about enough.
The subject is interesting, but the rhymes are mighty rough.
I wish the war was over, so free from rags and fleas
We'd kiss our wives and sweethearts, say good-bye to goober peas.

Peas, peas, peas, peas
Eating goober peas
Goodness, how delicious,
Eating goober peas.*_

.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2019)

Peanuts are not even nuts. Like the above song, they're a type of pea; a legume. I ate some boiled once when in the South, pretty good, but prefer them roasted and salted.

I painted Mr. Peanut on the side of my VW Bug back in the 70's.




_In the early 1900s peanuts became a significant agricultural crop when  the boll weevil threatened the South’s cotton crop. Following the  suggestions of noted scientist Dr. George Washington Carver, peanuts served as an effective commercial crop and, for a time, rivaled the position of cotton in the South._

Dr. Carver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_With an insatiable curiosity and keen knowledge of chemistry and  physics, Carver continued his research with the peanut. By separating  the fats, oils, gums, resins and sugars, he went on to find many uses  for the peanut. In fact, he developed more than 300 new uses for the  humble legume. Recipes  ranged from peanut lemon punch, chili sauce, caramel, peanut sausage,  mayonnaise and coffee. While Carver's list of uses for the peanut  included peanut paste, he didn't invent peanut butter. _

http://www.nationalpeanutboard.org/


----------

